# Ported box question



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

I am having a box built by a local shop,they are recommending that I leave the box open for my 2 re audio sr 12's.Its a ported box .The specs call for 1.5cuft per chamber tuned to 33hz.They are recommending not to chamber the enclosure but to leave it open if that makes sense.does this sound right?


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

spmpdr said:


> I am having a box built by a local shop,they are recommending that I leave the box open for my 2 re audio sr 12's.Its a ported box .The specs call for 1.5cuft per chamber tuned to 33hz.They are recommending not to chamber the enclosure but to leave it open if that makes sense.does this sound right?


yeah. If it's a slot port you wont' need the bracing that the split wall provides plus it's easier to deal with one port than two IMO. I almost always do it that way as well.


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, it's nothing wrong with placing them in a Common Chambered enclosure with a single port. I prefer to do this also. It tends to make the bass more boomy though.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

dwaynecherokee said:


> Yeah, it's nothing wrong with placing them in a Common Chambered enclosure with a single port. I prefer to do this also. It tends to make the bass more boomy though.


actually it's ideal because the drivers parameters average out, then enclosure sees both drivers as one driver or load.

The **** hits the fan when you blow one driver though.... Don't blow drivers.


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks guys,just looking for reassurance


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

i normally only use a single chamber if i cant get both speaker boxes mirror imaged or if the ports dont allow me to fire in the same direction.


----------



## Bugflipper (Apr 16, 2010)

I built 1 with shared slot and one with separate slots. Both identical with subs, air space and tuned to 26 hz. My nephew wanted the shared slots built. His is not as tight and is boomy. He listens to rap though so it is fine I guess? I have been crunching numbers to reduce the port length because he wants it at 43 hz now. I imagine it will just sound like a droning thud after that.


----------

